
Show HN: Pack – Your company's start-page - goddamnsteve
https://packhq.co
======
thecodrr
Ahem. Soooooooo basically it's just a small app where you add the products
your company is using and then...what? What's the point? I really don't see
the benefit... Maybe you can tell?

